# Umstieg von Windows zu Linux



## js-mueller (17. Februar 2003)

Hi

ich habe mir SuSE 8.1 gekauft. Fande es die erste Zeit auch super toll, doch dann kommt irgendwann der PUnkt wo etwas wieder nicht so klappt wie ich will, z.B. mplayer mit avi unterstützung usw. Dann sitz ich nen Tag dran und dnek mri wieos tu ich mir den scheiss an und geh wieder zu Windows.
Das gleiche gibt es mit mehreren Progs. 
Nun spring ich fast alle 4 tage zwischen den System. Ich will halt von Windows weg, aber Linux ärgert mich auch immer so oft 

Hat jemand vieleicht ein paar tipps für mich wie ich besser mit Linux zurecht kommen kann? Möchte halt wirklich von windows weg, aber mir fällt halt die umgwöhnung auch nen bissle schwer


----------



## Christian Fein (17. Februar 2003)

Denk immer dran.
Nach 6 Wochen ist nichts mehr ungewöhnt.

Jedem, aber wirklich jedem geht es so das
Linux einem so extrem ungewohnt ist.

Mann glaubt zu allererst nicht das mann mit dem Betriebsystem wirklich mal so produktiv sein kann wie mit Windows.

Es ging mir genauso als ich auf Linux umgestiegen bin.
Nach der Eingewöhnung habe ich dann über einen langen Zeitraum nur Linux genutzt und seid 2 Monaten nutze ich jetzt beides intensiev, aber Windows war mir extrem ungewohnt 

Es gibt nur einen Tip:
UNIX (und somit auch Linux) ist ein sehr 
altes und im Professionellen Bereich eingesetztes System.
Es bietet dir eine Unmenge an Dingen die so mit Windows nicht/nur über umwegen möglich sind.
Lern so dinge wie awk, grep usw lernen und schätzen.

Ausserdem ist es doch ok wenn du beides nutzt. Du musst nicht von einem Tag auf den anderen nur noch Linux nutzen. 
Versuch das einfach mal ne Weile kennenzulernen


----------



## js-mueller (17. Februar 2003)

Es ist halt nur so, dass ich dann zufaul bin zu switchen 
Wenn ich erstma ein System gebootet habe fahre ich es nicht so schnell mehr runter.
Ich wollte Linux zum Programmieren nutze, weil ich hörte es sei besser dazu geignet, das stell ich auch garnicht in Frage, doch ist es ziemlich schwer sich in Linux zurecht zufinden ohne ordentliche anleitungen usw.


----------



## dfd1 (18. Februar 2003)

Ich habe mit Mandrake angefangen. Und kennen gelernt habe ich es durch probieren, basteln, ändern, usw.
Ohnen Tut, nur durch probieren.
Man kann es sich da am besten merken.

Aber wegen anderen Gründen wie Gamen bin ich wieder auf Windof zurückgestiegen.


----------



## js-mueller (18. Februar 2003)

Ich glaube die beste Lösung wäre ein 2. pc oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (22. Februar 2003)

*Re: Re: Umstieg von Windows zu Linux*



> _Original geschrieben von HolyFly _
> Ausserdem ist es doch ok wenn du beides nutzt. Du musst nicht von einem Tag auf den anderen nur noch Linux nutzen.
> Versuch das einfach mal ne Weile kennenzulernen


Die Gefahr dabei ist allerdings, dass du, wenn du irgendwann bei Linux nicht mehr weiterkommst, die Flinte ins Korn schmeißt und wieder Windows installieren willst, da du die Lösung deines Problems im Kopf hast ....

Mir geht's zumindestens so ...


----------



## JoelH (23. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Randar _
> * Möchte halt wirklich von windows weg, *



Du hast die flasche Einstellung zu der Sache, darum funktioniert es auch nicht. 
Du musst Linux benutzen wollen, nicht von Win loskommen. Du must dich damit befassen  und die Windowsfesseln abwerfen. 

Mir kommt es aber so vor als wolltest du einfach nur nicht mehr Windows haben und deshalb nimmst halt Linux. Was versprichst du dir davon, warum magst du Windows nimmer benutzten ?


----------



## js-mueller (23. Februar 2003)

Nein so ist es nicht.
Ich möchte von windows weg weil ich von linux begeistert bin. ICh finde man kann mit Linux gut umgehn usw, nur stört mich das ich an manchen sachen so verzweifle und dann alles wieder weghaue


----------



## Christian Fein (23. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Randar _
> *Nein so ist es nicht.
> Ich möchte von windows weg weil ich von linux begeistert bin. ICh finde man kann mit Linux gut umgehn usw, nur stört mich das ich an manchen sachen so verzweifle und dann alles wieder weghaue  *



Sorry aber das ist nicht wirklich ein technisches Problem.

Deponier alle Windows CDs bei einem Freund und sag ihm das er sie dir erst eine Woche nachdem du sie zurück haben willst geben darf. 
Auch wenn du ihm Schläge androhst, aber ich glaube du brauchst die Entziehungskur


----------



## JoelH (23. Februar 2003)

*hmm,*



> _Original geschrieben von Randar _
> *nur stört mich das ich an manchen sachen so verzweifle und dann alles wieder weghaue  *



Naja dann stell halt mal konkrete Fragen, denn es gibt keine allgemeingültige Antwort auf alle deine Fragen


----------



## tuxracer (7. April 2003)

hy randar

wenn Du Linux zum Programmieren verwenden möchtest, dann kannich Dir nur empfehlen, lerne linux sobald als möglich von der konsole bedienen. wenn Du dann die wichtigsten Befehle und Progis der Konsole kennst z.B. cp mv rm vi .... dann besuch mal die seite http://www.lfs-tipps.de/ dort findest Du wie ein Linux System auf Basis irgendeiner Distri quasi auf irgend eine leere Partition nei installiert wird, ohne die Hilfreichen installroutinen ala SuSE Redhat usw.
das Lauffähige Linux muss den Kompiler und das Prog i make installiert haben, und dann gehts los.
das heisst, das system wird zuerst mit den allernotwendigsten Paketen aus den sourcen, die du entweder von deiner Distri nehmen kannst oder die neuesten sourcen von der lfs homepage herunterladen kannst, paket für paket compiliert.
so erhälst du ein system, das Du erstens, wenn du das prinzip mal verstanden hast, sehr gut kennst, und das zudem stabiler läuft und weniger inkompatibilitäten mit programmen, da auch alle progis die du gerne hättest aus den sourcen compilierst.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (7. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tuxracer _
> *hy randar
> 
> wenn Du Linux zum Programmieren verwenden möchtest, dann kannich Dir nur empfehlen, lerne linux sobald als möglich von der konsole bedienen. wenn Du dann die wichtigsten Befehle und Progis der Konsole kennst z.B. cp mv rm vi .... dann besuch mal die seite http://www.lfs-tipps.de/ dort findest Du wie ein Linux System auf Basis irgendeiner Distri quasi auf irgend eine leere Partition nei installiert wird, ohne die Hilfreichen installroutinen ala SuSE Redhat usw.
> ...


Hm, ist das nicht eher für Profis gedacht, die genau wissen, was sie tun ?  Ich frag' mich einfach mal, woher soll ein Laie wissen, in welchem Package irgendein Programm vergraben ist, usw.


----------



## tuxracer (7. April 2003)

dort wird eben schritt für schritt (naja so mehr oder minder )
darauf eingegangen welches packet wo drin steckt welche packete wofür nötig sind wie die abhängigkeiten sind und mit der zeit kommt dann der kleine durchblick und da du sagst, dass du programmieren möchtest, um das ganze zu bewerkstelligen wird eben gleich auch ein wenig der umgang mit make und dem gcc beschrieben die zum Programmen eh notwendig sind.
Es ist nicht ganz einfach, und ich selbst hab auch erst grad angefangen, aber wenn du nur halbwegs englisch verstehst, ist es sehr lehrreich es mal zu versuchen.


----------

